# Target elevation adjustments



## lionback (Sep 18, 2020)

At first I thought this was no big deal, but when I was demoing the game to a friend they found it very frustrating and I found my self saying "oh this isn't usually a problem... Unless your on the island west of Farranac Coast... Or fighting on the west side of the Blemish... or... etc..." and I realized it is a very flustering aspect of the game that I cannot look to see what is at the top of a ledge I am standing in the shadow of, even if the draw distance does not extend. Needless to say it was not a shining moment for my effort to draft them into playing Foxhole with me. Thus I Showbox  jiofi.local.html tplinklogin ask, what if the camera elevated with the terrain you were sighting on? Or some other solution.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

I bend at the waist by moving my hips, which does not change my form. To shoot down, I move my hips away from the target. But it is a tricky thing changing elevation.


----------

